# Chica Playing



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Here are some picture of Chica the other day..Im resizing some other pictures of Chica playing with my sister in laws boxer*


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Those are some great pics and what a pretty dog but i have to tell ya that first pic is priceless


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Ya she was suppose to return the ball then get her treat,but i guess she wanted the treat first*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

she's such a beauty... at first glance some of the features in the pictures look animated! Must be because of her beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Believe it or not but she has one blue and one green*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome first pic. Beautiful girl.


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

Hehehe I almost fell out of me seat when I clicked on the first link..... HOw Funny/Cute


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Ya she is cute...never relized she had some ears on her*


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Hey Xxpatch1987xX , how old is miss diamond?*


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Love that first pic! She has such striking eyes!


----------

